
Do not weep for your dead - andrelaszlo
https://aeon.co/essays/do-not-weep-for-your-dead-how-to-mourn-as-the-stoics-did
======
sigenc
I can explain in a way simpler form why it is not good to weep for loved ones.
Espacially it's mostly only the western community, that doesn't party at a
funeral.

Imagine you are the one that died. And you are hovering with your Soul or
whatever over your dead body and see all your friends in pain and tears. Would
you want that?

Me not

